# Saturday 22nd NSW Ocean JEW JEW!!



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

A few weeks ago my mate got a nice jew off the beach and we'd been chasing Jews together for a long time with not much luck so he was pumped and rubbed it in a bit, naturally the challenge was set and I HAD to beat him!!!!

So this brings me to a lovely Saturday morning, Launched in the dark through a mountain of seaweed. In my head I was chasing big kings, but knew there was a chance of Mr Mysterious, went and filled my tube with liveys then headed to my spot had a bit of a jig around first up, with no hits so put a big yakka on the downrigger and started mowing the lawn, there was a massive bait school showing on the sounder sitting well off there bottom and a few big fish underneath, so I dropped the livey so it was swimming just underneath the bait school thinking if they were kings I'm about to get flogged but no hits, I saw the only boat nearby and they were into something big, so I took the downrigger off rigged up cut a big fresh slab of yakka dropped it to the bottom one wind up and WHACK zzzzzzzzzzzzzz!!!! Got a bit of line back then it charged off again I thought good king for sure but then it eased off a bit so I thought maybe I'm gonna crack my Jew virginity on the yak, but then it blitzed off with almost full drag on so that bubble burst, then it eased again and I got some line back it was coming it big tail kicks and when I saw it coming up under the yak I was pumped!!! Got out my gaff so excited I missed the first attempt and the jewie didn't like the bump on his head so he had I bit of kick and I thought here we go first decent jewie ever and he's gonna bust me off but got him back yakside carefully placed the gaff in his big open mouth and lifted him in, I'm surprised everyone on the northern beaches didn't hear me yahooing what a feeling!! In my head I've always to myself I have to catch one of these elusive fish before I die. 
All these thoughts were running through my mind when it finally dawned on me I had to get this kicking monster into my bag so I got my the bag open tried to lift him in no success so tried putting the gaff in first still no luck, finally got it in there with a few scratches from the gill rakers and a nice jewie bite mark tattoo on my hand. Put it in behind me on the yak and paddled back to the mark which was a fair way off as the current was racing the guys in the boat were laughing but congratulated me, and told me next time to not start going nuts till the fish is actually landed!! But they were nice blokes and offered to take a few pics for me, as they were leaving.
So off they went and it was just me out there ahh the serenity, dropped down a livey and just drifted between a few marks, after bout half an hour and a few livey changes, I saw my livey morph from little kicks of the tail to panicked little kicks of the tail, to terrified little kicks of the tail, to massive pissed off kicks of a big jewie tail, and it was on again this guy put up a great fight but in the end same result nice jewie yakside mouth open and waiting for my gaff up on the yak and I couldn't believe it me in a yak out on the ocean by myself bagged out on jewies, then it was the not so simple task of putting this jew in the bag with the other one but got it in there and struggled to lift the bag into the back yak.
One jew was 9kg 97cm, the other 92cm 8kg, unbelievable day on the water!!


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

Well Done mate.

Now you know how it feels to walk on water.................

Regards

Ian


----------



## Float (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice work mate, another member for the excusive jew club


----------



## merkywaters (Dec 15, 2010)

great trip report mate and a couple of thumping jews well done.


----------



## MrX (Feb 7, 2008)

WHOOOHOOO!! Awesome report Matt - that's two superb fish!! I've seen the odd jew at the ramp, but not from a yak before. (Apologies for cutting you off - blame the rats).


----------



## YAKADDICT (Mar 1, 2009)

Great report!!!

"Cracking Jews"

So did you beat your mate?  How many did he get? :lol:

Well done.................


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Well done Matt , i heard there were a few big Jewie scales at the cleaning table over there , must have been yours champion , youve done very well to get a jewie , let alone two


----------



## karnage (Jan 18, 2006)

best sydney report ive seen matty well done mate.


----------



## seawind (Mar 29, 2007)

Congratulations, fantastic results.


----------



## yaktopia (Nov 30, 2008)

Congrats on a brace of supberb jews! What a day out....you'll enjoy the memories of a special yak fishing feat for a long time!!!


----------



## blueyak (Jan 20, 2009)

One solid jew like that would be good enough, 2 however is awesome. Well done.


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done Matt, thats a great effort and an entertaining report, cheers, Dave.


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

Geez calm down Matty, they're only a couple of common everyday jewfish.

Oh, great effort by the way!


----------



## carnster (May 27, 2008)

Congrats mate you worked hard for them.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Well done Matt, 2 great fish/
I would be pretty stoked with half of one of those.

Looks like beautiful conditions, a bit glassier than today.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

That's a pretty special session Matty, well done mate.


----------



## Marty75 (Oct 23, 2007)

Fantastic fish mate, Matt's Adventure alright!


----------



## Goose (Feb 15, 2010)

awesome job....even better jewies


----------



## Grantos (Jan 28, 2008)

Very special, well done!


----------



## COATSEY1 (Jan 31, 2010)

Well done mate, 
So jealous
COATSEY :twisted: :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Southerly (Apr 20, 2007)

Well done Matt, had to happen, we can only drag livies around offshore reefs for so long before a jew shows up. To get two in a row mid morning is a feat indeed.

David


----------



## yakattack (Jan 12, 2008)

Gday Matt,

Am i seeing double ? yes i am thats awesome to say the least. I am very jealous but definately glad to see a fellow kayaker with two ripper jewies.
Keep up the good work you deserve them.

Cheers Micka


----------



## JazzaMagoo (Feb 17, 2010)

Ahhhhh so your the one . . . my old man pulled his tinny out while you were at the filleting tables.

I do a bit of spearfishing in the area you were fishing. I shot a jew there one day. The school it came from was like nothing I had ever seen, they were swimming past for nearly 45 secs. I had enough time do dive down on them in 8m of water, shoot one, get back to the surface and pull my jew in. that when the last of them passed.

Huge school!! so good to see them back.

congrats


----------



## fishsmith (Mar 19, 2008)

A nice feed there Matt, well done.


----------



## MattsAdventure (Nov 24, 2007)

Made a video for how find the jewels in jewfish check it out
http://m.youtube.com/index?client=mv-go ... aMH3sBh06g


----------



## squib (Mar 23, 2008)

Awesome!!! I'm very jealous and inspired at the same time  .

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Hey - well done Matt - I'd be stoked with just one of those ! Brilliant fish.


----------



## Daserdark (Jun 21, 2010)

Holy crap!!!... Matty, you are "THE MAN".


----------



## stewart (Jun 4, 2008)

nice work Matt!


----------



## Stealthy79 (Feb 10, 2011)

Wicked report mate congrats on the Jews nice fish


----------

